

Facebook unveils new News Feed design - thejerz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57620011-93/facebook-goes-back-to-basics-for-new-new-news-feed/

======
Raphmedia
It's all very nice. Except that I'm still stuck like 3 design in the past.

Stop creating new versions and roll out the ones you have already...

